# Fishing rod



## jon1325 (May 3, 2011)

What's a good heaver set up to get


----------



## mots reel deal (Aug 11, 2011)

what length you want?


----------



## jon1325 (May 3, 2011)

10 to 12 ft


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

Too many variables here to answer effectively. 
Target game
Building or off the shelf
Expected usage per year
Budget
Etc

Not trying to be an a $$ it just comes naturally, but your question has too many possible answers for anyone to provide an adequate reply. Plus you've been a member since 2011 and you should have seen the many many threads asking the similar question. There are way too many opinions on this subject that you will never get what your looking for. If there is something specific you are looking for you have got to ask a more specific question.


----------



## jon1325 (May 3, 2011)

Yea I hear ya I want it for catching cobia and drum I want to be able to cast 6 to 8 oz I have a 12 foot Shakespeare surf rod heavy action I just need a good reel I don't use conventional reels much but I want to get in to it more


----------



## mots reel deal (Aug 11, 2011)

A Batson Rainshaidow SUR1386 11'6" throws 4-8oz and it will handle 8 and bait. these blanks are rated on the low side of what they will load up and throw.


----------



## jon1325 (May 3, 2011)

Ok thanks I hear a lot about rainshaidows


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

Rainshadow is going to be hard to find. I'm pretty sure they are out of the surf rob business. Tommy has quite a few rods in his lineup that will fit the bill. Check out the Carolina cast pro blanks. He's a sponsor here too and can answer any questions you might have about his rods and ratings.


----------



## jon1325 (May 3, 2011)

Ok thanks


----------



## mots reel deal (Aug 11, 2011)

Batson still has a ton in stock.


----------

